# Clear coat peeling??



## MarkShane8585 (Jul 22, 2013)

not sure what this is .. but i noticed a issue with the paint around my sunroof ... weird thing its .. peeling in a sort of straight line.. i went to a body shop and they told me its clear coat peeling and i will have to respray the whole roof .. $450 ouch... 


any clue what is going on ???


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Very strange, what yr and where does the car live? I have seen things like this on various cars,especially in FL and I'm sure AZ where the heat gets very hot for long periods.


----------



## MarkShane8585 (Jul 22, 2013)

ribbit said:


> Very strange, what yr and where does the car live? I have seen things like this on various cars,especially in FL and I'm sure AZ where the heat gets very hot for long periods.


live in upstate NY and its a 2013 Volkswagen Beetle Turbo


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I guess heat isn't the issue. I wish I had an answer,but I would suggest you ask the question in the broad forum on this site because it's probably not just in the beetles. The solution is unfortunately probably a repainting job.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

See this thread for a previous discussion:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8918769-Clear-Coat-Flaking-Off-Sun-Roof


----------

